# Abstürze beim spielen



## Luc-93 (26. Mai 2009)

*Abstürze beim spielen*

Moin,

Ich habe folgendes problem :  Ich starte ein spiel (gta 4  oder  Trackmania) alles läuft soweit gut. Anschließend nach ca. 5-15 minuten ist der PC  auf einmal aus  ohne das vorher irgendwas sich veräändert. Beim PC  muss ich dann erst den Strom komplett abschalten und dann wieder anschließen um ihn wieder starten zu können. 
Danach ist soweit alles normal außer das Vista mich fragt ob ich halt normal starten will oder abgesichtert und so.

Nun hab ich Prime95 sowie Cinebench durchlaufen lassen , cinebench 2 mal nacheinander  um die Temperaturen auslesen zu können (via  AMD Overdrive und GPU-Z)  Grafikkarte sowie  CPU  liegen bei ca. 60°C.  also dürfte kein problem sein.

Ich hoffe mal das ihr evtl. eine idee habt was das problem ist 

Vor kurzer zeit war noch alles normal ohne abstürze. 

System steht in meinem steckbrief. Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

Netzteil!
60° für ´ne AMD CPU ist auch ganz schön warm... sollte zwischen 40 und 50 liegen.


----------



## Luc-93 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

Ok   mein system hab ich von alternate   ein : Systea HighEnd-PC D901VHP64         
Aber  warum lief er dann bis jetzt ohne probleme und zickt nun rum ??


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

Das ist die erste Vermutung...  Bei dem Netzteil steht kein Hersteller dabei, wahrscheinlich ein Billigteil.
Das kann entweder zu schwach oder defekt sein. Andererseits kann es auch an einem Treiber liegen.
Hast du ein Treiberupdate gemacht? Da würde Vista aber einfach "nur" neu starten...
Der Arctic freezer  ist auch nur ein 10€ Kühler. Kann sein dass der beim Zocken nicht mehr genug kühlt.


----------



## Luc-93 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

Ok    ich hab den den neuesten Geforce treiber. Eigentlich kanns daran kaum liegen das ich stetig update. Vista will nich updaten ^^  Wie gesagt bei Vollast gehen die temps vom prozessor bis 60°C   hab mit prime95 über längeren zeitraum gemessen da pendelt sich der kühler denn bei ca. 2000 U/min ein

Ich habe den test gemacht mit gpu-z   und das aufzeichnen lassen bis absturz ...  temps sind auf jeden mit der grafikkarte stabil. 

wie kann ich so eine aufzeichnung mit dem prozessor machen ??? Ich find das bei Cpu-z nich wenns das da überhaupt gibt ^^
Prime95  läuft immer noch ohne abstürze und cinebench auch ?


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

DELL verbaut zwar keine Highend-Netzteile, allerdings sind diese sehr gut auf die jeweiligen Systeme abgestimmt - nach der ersten Schilderung kam mir auch spontan ein thermisches Problem in den Sinn; wenn die CPU-Temperatur schon bei rund 60°C im Lastbereich liegt, ist die Frage, ob dieser Wert nicht z. T. überschritten wird und die automatische Shutdown-Funktion greift.


----------



## Luc-93 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

Danke für die Hilfe : Folgendes    es scheint der chipsatz zu sein der zu heiß wird   ich habe mit einem fachmann von alternate gesprochen und den furmark  durchlaufen lassen    grafikkarte stabile temps  bei 85 °C   was bei dem heizlüfter ja normal is. Pc wird eingeschickt 

Thema zu ende 

Danke für die tipps


----------



## Entilein (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

was war es denn nun? habe derzeit leider das selbe problem -.-
vlg


----------



## Hatschi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

sers

bei mir stürzt der PC auch ab, aber nur bei crysis, bc2 funktioniert wuba ist glaub au ned so ein grakakiller wie crysis. Ach und die Abstürze sind dann wenn ne Menge los ist also wenn viel Leistung gebraucht wird. Der Absturz sieht so aus das der PC plötzlich aus is, so als ob jmd den Stecker zieht oder Sicherung rausfliegt.
Hab im Moment ein billig NT Trust 570wpsu dual fan, graka ist ne gtx 285 2gb, cpu Athlon 4800+ (939).
Cpu temp 50 und gpu wird 75. 
Treiber sind alle die neuesten.
Mein Cpu hat noch dann so 10% reserve.

habs einfach mal hier gepostet, passt ja hier zu imprinzip.

chausen


----------



## Hitman-47 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*



Hatschi schrieb:


> sers
> 
> bei mir stürzt der PC auch ab, aber nur bei crysis, bc2 funktioniert wuba ist glaub au ned so ein grakakiller wie crysis. Ach und die Abstürze sind dann wenn ne Menge los ist also wenn viel Leistung gebraucht wird. Der Absturz sieht so aus das der PC plötzlich aus is, so als ob jmd den Stecker zieht oder Sicherung rausfliegt.
> Hab im Moment ein billig NT Trust 570wpsu dual fan, graka ist ne gtx 285 2gb, cpu Athlon 4800+ (939).
> ...



Also hier:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 285 (SLI) (Seite 14) - 24.01.2009 - ComputerBase
sieht man, dass bei den allerhöchsten Einstellungen bei Crysis alle nvidia Karten abstürzen, auch die GTX 285. Vielleicht könnte es ja daran liegen, aber ich glaube jetzt mal eher nicht, dass du Crysis mit ner Auflösung von 2560x1600 und 8xAA/16xAF zockst, aber trotzdem wollt ich das mal erwähnen.


----------



## Hatschi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abstürze beim spielen*

sers

also höchste ja also 8xaa und bilder texturen usw, ton auf low-.-, aber nich auf 2550zu...., zock auf 1280x780 oder was des sind, weil mein cpu leicht bremst und bildschirm geht bisher nur bis 1440.
hab sogar so 25fps und mehr, also schon flüssig


----------

